# Zoo Med



## Jumpman808 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is any of their products any good? Cause I was thinking about buying the 2gal tank with the heater and the Betta cave and their mirror thing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some of their stuff is quite good. I like the little powersweep powerheads and the 8 outlet powerstrip with 4 outlets on a timer looked useful. I have a little canister filter aimed for the turtle market, but it works well on a 23 hex with fish.

Its good to see innovation in the fish-supply market. But since most of zoomed's stuff is very new, there may be bug fixes necessary. I have floating "logs" that are as ugly as the real thing and are great for hiding fish. But looking at their new stuff at a show, some of it was rougher than I'd trust with my fast-chasing fish. I usually prefer artificial decor over lava or holey rock since the fish are less apt to tear themselves up. But some of zoomed's "plant-based resin" stuff could use sanding. And I've heard one horror story about a betta slicing himself open on a betta mirror. I would suggest you use an outside-the-tank-mirror instead. As for the betta cave, see if you can check it out in person. Bettas tear fins up on plastic plants, make sure the cave is smooth.

I think they are trying to do reptiles, turtles and fish, and some of their stuff works well for fish, but some won't.


----------



## Jumpman808 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about getting the tank with the heater, and I have a couple of plants from dem and my Betta likes to swim and hid in them, but a lot of people are telling me to get a cave, and the only I found where I live is those zoo med cave.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't heard anything bad about their tanks or heaters. Read some online review. I think its hard to mess up a tank, but a lot of heaters have had recalls for cooking fish. I would use one only if your room is cooler than the fish needs. I do a lot of unplugging for the summer.


----------



## Jumpman808 (Jul 20, 2011)

I live in Hawaii and the weather is always warm like around the 80's but at night it comes cold sometimes but I keep my fish in the living room and would want another Betta to put in my room but I use an air conditioner in my room at night, and wondering if the heater would keep the water warm even when it's on at night at the right temperature.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any heater that is big enough should go on when the water temperature is lower than the set point, and stay off otherwise. I would be inclined to give the Zoomed thing a shot and test it with a thermometer.


----------

